# Two black teas with 2 sugar please



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

I'm pretty sure that in japanese you can say:
XXXX wo (counter) kudasai---(right?)

Example: 'Koucha wo hutatsu kudasai.'
Which means 'Two black teas please.' (Correct me if I'm wrong)

But, how would you say 'Two black teas with 2 sugar please.'? Using the same formula.


----------



## Flaminius

Hellforest, plain folks would say your English sentence in two Japanese sentences:
Koocha-o futatsu kudasai.  *Satoo-wa futatsu dzutsu irete kudasai.*
Gross for the highlighted part:
Sugar-(speaking of) two-COUNTER each enter please.
"And put two sugars for each please."

Flam


----------



## erick

地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori said:
			
		

> Example: 'Koucha wo hutatsu kudasai.'
> Which means 'Two black teas please.' (Correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> But, how would you say 'Two black teas with 2 sugar please.'? Using the same formula.


That's right ... though it's _Futatsu_.  There is no "hu" in Japanese:  Ha-Hi-Fu-He-Ho = はひふへほ
Another way of asking for something is, "X wo onegaishimasu."

Counting in Japanese is a bit difficult as it can be "Hitotsu, Futatsu, Mittsu."
or "Ippiki, nihiki, sanpiki" ... "Ichizen, nizen (for chopsticks)" .. "Hitori, futari", etc.  The type of counting depends upon the type of object that's being counted.


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

lol thanks 
I spell it 'hu' but I know how it's pronounced, because it's not quite 'fu' and not quite 'hu'


----------



## sumotori

Hello!

First, I am japanese-spanish translator so my english level is too loow.
I apologize for that.

In that case, the more accurate sentence in japanese may be
"satoo wo niko ireta koucha nihai kudasai" 

niko=two for handled inanimate objects
nihai= two for potted liquids.

BTW, if you say in english "two teas with 2 sugars please", that means two teas with 2 sugars _each_ or may be interpreted as one sugar each 
tea: total 2 sugars?.


----------



## Cereth

Mmm siempre he tenido problemas con estos contables, pareciera que uno tuviera que hacer meditación zen para recordarlos todos.

Gracias por la explicación sumotori y bienvenido a los foros.


----------



## sumotori

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida.

En japonés es un tema recurrente esto de los cardinales. En respuesta, nosotros les complicamos la vida con la diferencia entre un y una.
Tal vez esta forma de cambiar la forma de contar según el objeto que se cuenta es porque no tienen modificadores de los sustantivos según número (plural o singular).


----------



## frequency

地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori said:
			
		

> But, how would you say 'Two black teas with 2 sugar please.'? Using the same formula.


 
This sounds to me like
Koucha to satou wo futatsu kudasai.

to is _and_


----------



## sumotori

frequency said:
			
		

> This sounds to me like
> Koucha to satou wo futatsu kudasai.
> 
> to is _and_



Yes, but in this case, most probably you get two teas and two sugars. So you put one sugar on each tea. My english is not good  but "two teas with two sugars" means two sugars on each tea or one sugar on each tea?


----------



## sumotori

Si en el mismo pedido, el azúcar es servido en cubitos se le pide "satoo niko kudasai", si el anfitrión sirve el azúcar con la cucharita, se le pide "satoo nihai irete kudasai", y si es azúcar en sobre se le pide "satoo futafukuro kudasai"
Ufff....


----------



## frequency

sumotori said:
			
		

> "two teas with two sugars" means two sugars on each tea or one sugar on each tea?


 
I was not sure either   So I just thought 2 cups of tea and 2 suger.
But perhaps 2 suger for each tea, I guess.

By the way, adding suger or something for drinks is up to receiver (a person who ordered) in Japan so that I may think like that


----------

